# Glencuan Pointers - Past & Present.



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have a picture of my first pointer. She was a daughter of this dog, F.T.Ch. Innistona Slay. This picture shows me and Ghillie after winning the "all winners stake" in 1988 which was in effect the Northern Ireland Championship. It was the winning of this event that made Ghillie a Champion.

www.glencuanpointers.com


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

My next pointer, Gus, F.T.Ch. Sparkfield Legas, was already a Champion when I bought him, the idea being to breed from him extensively. Anybody who brought a bitch to him could produce pups but not one of the matings I had planned for him was successful, so I had to go and buy a son of his.


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

The son of Gus' that I bought was this dog Innistona Spark. The plans I had for this dog were sort of hit for six when my son Ryan, who was all of ten years old at the time took an interest in the dogs. Spark was the easiest handled of the dogs I had at the time and Spark became Ryan's dog. For one so young Ryan had a fair bit of success with Spark. The pair were second in the first event Ryan ran him in, a novice stake and then the dynamic duo won their first open stake at the start of the next season. The strategy was simple. If Ryan could see Spark he was close enough and if he couldn't see Spark then he was too far away. It only took a peep on the whistle to get him back. I ran Spark as well if Ryan wasn't able to go to some events and while he was a very smooth performer he ran more freely for Ryan who put him under no pressure whatsoever. It was a sort of mutual appreciation society Ryan & Spark and whereas it sort of derailed my plans for Spark it was great fun competing against Ryan, and even being beaten by him from time to time. No quarter was asked, or given. Either way.


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was at my keenest to buy a brood bitch an outstanding opportunity came about, well at least I thought it an outstanding opportunity. A lifelong Pointer enthusiast had relocated to Scotland from Brazil and the accomodation available meant he would have to prune his kennel so I was able to buy an Italian bred bitch from him. There were strings attached in that when she came in season I was to breed her to his dog and I have to say that in the circumstances that didn't seem much of an imposition. I therefore became the owner of Ombra, Echednei Hendi and I don't know what I really thought of her when I first saw her either.








At the time I fell for the spiel about her pedigree but subsequently I discovered that if anything the hype about the quality of her breeding was understated. She was bred twice and produced a F.T.Ch. for me in both her litters.


----------



## Des O'Neile (Dec 31, 2010)

This is the dog I was obliged to use on Ombra, Apulae Roi. He was everything that she wasn't. He had size and superb game sense but then she was everything he wasn't as she had blistering pace and wasn't a bad game handler either.


----------

